# انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....



## Coptic MarMar (26 مايو 2008)

*
أنصح الجميـــع بتــرك المنتــدى تعالوا وانا هقولكم ليه ....



الرجاء من الجميع ترك المنتدى لهذه الأسباب :


اتركوا المنتدى حالاً 


أتعرفون لماذا ؟


وها أنا اتركه قبلكم


لماذا تتسألون ؟







لماذا تتعجبون ؟!! 









تريدون مني أن تعرفوا لماذا ؟


لكم النصائح 


ولكم الأهم 


أولاً : اتركوا المنتدى 


اذا كان فيه اجتماع او كنيسه 
لان بالخدمه فى كنيستك وقداسك
تقدر تفيد الاخرين بمواضيعك ومشاركات


ثانياً : اتركوا المنتدى 


إذا كان أحد والديك محتاجاً لك (لكىِ )
أقضي احتياجهما الاول وارضيهم 
اكرم اباك و امك 


ثالثاً : اتركوا المنتدى 


إذا كان اخواتك وأهلك في اجتماع عائلي 
ولا تسيبهم واجلس معهم تبادل معهم الكلام 
والإبتسامات كن سراجاً للبيت تضئ كالنور 
اجعل من نفسك قدوة لمن هم أصغرمنك 
وخير مطيع لمن هم أكبر منك


رابعاً : اتركوا المنتدى 

إذا دعاك أحد الأصدقاء استجب دعوة صديقك واجلس معه وتبادل الأفكار
فيما بينكم فالصديق الصالح سراجاً لمن يرافقه فتجده يدله على فعل الخير
ولا يتردد بنصحك وتذكيرك باخطائك ويهم بمساعدتك حين تحتاج اليه وتشارك معه



ولكن في المقابل .... ؟ 


لا تترك المنتدى 

حين أنك تفيد اصحابك واخواتك بالمواضيع الجيدة والمفيدة
والتي يستفيدون منها في الحياة الشخصيه و الروحيه ليهم 


لا تترك المنتدى 

حين تكون صداقات .. 
دون التسبب في تجريح أو احراج 
للطرف الآخر


لا تترك المنتدى 


حين أنك تضع الردود والمشاركات على المواضيع المفيدة القيمة 
لا تنسى كلمة شكراً ( مثلاً) على المواضيع الأخرى ..


اعرف أنكم تعرفون الطريق الصحيح ....اخواتى 


وبعد هذا كله تعالوا وستجدوا ابواب المنتدى
مفتوح للجميع لنناقش ونعبر عن افكارنا مع بعض
ونستفيد من بعض اسرة واحده بنعمه المسيح 
والمنتدى مفتوح فى كل وقت وفى كل ساعه 
ولاجل خدمه المسيح لالاتترك المنتدى ابدااا*​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



> أنصح الجميـــع بتــرك المنتــدى
> الرجاء من الجميع ترك المنتدى
> اتركوا المنتدى حالاً
> وها أنا اتركه قبلكم


حاضر 
ومن غير لية حتى, احنا منقدرش نرفضلك طلب 
بس لو الادارة فصلتك بتهمت اثارة الشغب والتحريض على ترك المنتدى مليش دعوة 


موضوع جميل يا مرمر, وعجبنى اكثر نظام الاثارة فى الموضوع
نصائح مهمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*

ماااااااشى يا مرموره أحنا بقى نبعت الموووضووع لروك ونشوف رأيه أيه ؟ هههههههههههه 
موووضوع جميل .. ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*

انا قلت فى الاول ان عليكى ثار فى المنتدى وعايزة تهربى منة

موضوع جميل جدا يا مرمر


----------



## just member (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*

*هههههههههههه*
*موضوع جميل جدا يا مرمر*
*انا قريت فى الاول انك هتسيبية *
*لما انتى تسيبية يبقى احنا نسيبة *
**
*اهو على الاقل نقول ان مافيش حد مالفى عيون المشرفين هنا *
*هههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا مرمر على الموضوع فى منتهى الجمال *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## jojo153 (26 مايو 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *
> أنصح الجميـــع بتــرك المنتــدى تعالوا وانا هقولكم ليه ....
> 
> 
> ...



وانا اترك المنتدي لانكو تحدفو و تحرفو كلامي و تسبوني و تشتموني وووووووووووووووووو:smil8:


----------



## وليم تل (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*

شكرا مرمر
على الموضوع الجميل ذو المغزى الاجمل
مودتى​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



> وانا اترك المنتدي لانكو تحدفو و تحرفو كلامي و تسبوني و تشتموني وووووووووووووووووو


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا يا رجال كل دا 
مش يمكن انت خالفت قوانين المنتدى 

علشان تبقى عارف لو واحد مسيحي خالف قوانين المنتدى بيتحذف موضوعه ويمكن يتفصل كمان
هنا فى ديموقراطية مش هتشوفها فى مكان تانى


----------



## Raymond (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*

*انا بترك المنتدي مضطرا و بقفل الكمبيوتر كمان علشان الامتحانات

دي عيشة ايه السودة دي


حلو الموضوع يا مرمر*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*


فعلا يا مرمر عندك حق في كل كلمة
ميرسي يا قمرنا علي موضوعك الرائع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> حاضر
> ومن غير لية حتى, احنا منقدرش نرفضلك طلب
> بس لو الادارة فصلتك بتهمت اثارة الشغب والتحريض على ترك المنتدى مليش دعوة
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه

ااااايه انت ما صدقت ولا ايه ؟ :heat:

لالالالالا متقلقش مش هتوصل للفصل ههههههههه

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ماااااااشى يا مرموره أحنا بقى نبعت الموووضووع لروك ونشوف رأيه أيه ؟ هههههههههههه
> موووضوع جميل .. ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .





هههههههههههههههههههه

بقى كده يا دونا 

ده احنااااااااا حبايب حتى !!

نورتى الموضوع يا حبيبتى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



احلى ديانة قال:


> انا قلت فى الاول ان عليكى ثار فى المنتدى وعايزة تهربى منة
> 
> موضوع جميل جدا يا مرمر



ااااااااايه يا فادى ؟؟

وانت تعرف عنى كده بردوا 

لو عليا تار ولا حاجة همشى واسيبوووه :hlp:

بقى دى اخرتها بردوا يا فادى :11azy:

طيب مفيش نورت الموضوع :t30:

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *موضوع جميل جدا يا مرمر*
> *انا قريت فى الاول انك هتسيبية *
> *لما انتى تسيبية يبقى احنا نسيبة *
> ...



ميرسى يا جوجو 

لا طبعا مش هسيبوووووه بلاش سوء الظن ده :smil8:

انت شكلك جاى تهدى النفوس يا جوجو 

ماشى :11azy:

ههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2008)

انا اول ما شفت اسم الموضوع و اسم كاتب الموضوع, قلت خلاص البت مرمر حتتطرد و حتبقى اقصر مشرف قضى وقت بالاشراف

بقى كدة تطفشين الاعضاء؟

لو خصمت من مرتبك, حد يلومني؟


----------



## faris sd4l (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*

*marmar_maroo*
*عنجد انك مشرفة شقية اوي*

*موضوع حلو كتير ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



jojo153 قال:


> وانا اترك المنتدي لانكو تحدفو و تحرفو كلامي و تسبوني و تشتموني وووووووووووووووووو:smil8:





:heat::heat:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*

أيوه يا روك ده تحريض رسمى منها للاعضاء علشان يسيبوا المنتدى ..أنا شايفه انك لازم تعيد النظر فى ترشيحها :a63:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



Raymond قال:


> *انا بترك المنتدي مضطرا و بقفل الكمبيوتر كمان علشان الامتحانات
> 
> دي عيشة ايه السودة دي
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه

ايوووة ماناااا عارفة الاحساس ده كويس اوووووى :11azy:

بس هانت هانت قربنا نخلص الامتحاناااااات 

والعيشة السودة هتنتهى خلااص ههههههههههههه

ربنا معاك وبالنجاح انشاء الله ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> فعلا يا مرمر عندك حق في كل كلمة
> ميرسي يا قمرنا علي موضوعك الرائع
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​



ميرسى يا نيفين ونورتى الموضوع يا عسل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



My Rock قال:


> انا اول ما شفت اسم الموضوع و اسم كاتب الموضوع, قلت خلاص البت مرمر حتتطرد و حتبقى اقصر مشرف قضى وقت بالاشراف
> 
> بقى كدة تطفشين الاعضاء؟
> 
> لو خصمت من مرتبك, حد يلومني؟



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ليه سوء الظن ده بس يا زعيم !!

ده انا غلباااااااانة :heat: ومعملش كده 

وعلشان تصدق كلامى 

أنا متنااااااااااااازلة على المرتب كله للمنتدى :t30: 

ولو فى اى عضو طفش هرجعهوووولك كمان متقلقش 

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



faris sd4l قال:


> *marmar_maroo*
> *عنجد انك مشرفة شقية اوي*
> 
> *موضوع حلو كتير ربنا يباركك*​



شكرااااا يا فارس ونورت الموضوع ​


----------



## mero_engel (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*

*مرمر موضوع شقي زيك*

*وانا مع روك بصراحه يا مرمر حقه يخصم من المرتب ههههههه*

*وبعدين دونا داخله تهدي النفوس بينك وبين روك *
*دايما قايمه بالواجب يا دونا*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



Dona Nabil قال:


> أيوه يا روك ده تحريض رسمى منها للاعضاء علشان يسيبوا المنتدى ..أنا شايفه انك لازم تعيد النظر فى ترشيحها :a63:



ايه يا دوناااااااااااا :smil8:

جايه تهدى النفوس كده 

طيب انا مضطرة اعترف بالسر بقى 

على فكرة يا روك دونا هى اللى قالتلى نازليه 

وانا مطيييييييييعة جدا :t30:

هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



mero_engel قال:


> *مرمر موضوع شقي زيك*
> 
> *وانا مع روك بصراحه يا مرمر حقه يخصم من المرتب ههههههه*
> 
> ...



 أوعواااااااااا حد يفهمنى صح ههههههههههههههه :crazy_pil


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



mero_engel قال:


> *مرمر موضوع شقي زيك*
> 
> *وانا مع روك بصراحه يا مرمر حقه يخصم من المرتب ههههههه*
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه

حتى انتى كمان يا ميروووووووو :smil8:

انتى ودونا عليااااااااااا :11azy:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ايه يا دوناااااااااااا :smil8:
> 
> جايه تهدى النفوس كده
> 
> ...



 لا بجدددددددددد
أمممممممم .......طيب يلا خليكى مطيعه واحذفييييييييه ههههههههههههههههه :t30:


----------



## mero_engel (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



Dona Nabil قال:


> أوعواااااااااا حد يفهمنى صح ههههههههههههههه :crazy_pil


*لالالا عيب يا دونا *
*لا طبعا مش هنفهمك صح اوعدك ههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> حتى انتى كمان يا ميروووووووو :smil8:​
> 
> انتى ودونا عليااااااااااا :11azy:​


 
*لالا يا مرمر*
*انا جايه اهدي نفوس بس زي دونا*​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*

هههههههههههههههههههه


موضوع راااائع يامرمر ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*

يا سلام عليكى يا مرمر و على موضوعاتك
شقيه و جميله زيك
ربنا معاكى و يباركك​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*

لا موضوع جميل اوووى 

شكرآ مرمر ​


----------



## ميرنا (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*

مرمر حلفتك بلغالى ارحمينى كل مرة وفى مواضيعك انتى بردو ببقى داخلة ناوية على طرد صاحب الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



Dona Nabil قال:


> لا بجدددددددددد
> أمممممممم .......طيب يلا خليكى مطيعه واحذفييييييييه ههههههههههههههههه :t30:



هههههههههههههه

لا يا دونااااااا انا بسمع الكلام مرة واحد وووبس :smil15::smil15:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



mero_engel قال:


> *لالا يا مرمر*
> *انا جايه اهدي نفوس بس زي دونا*​



مانااااااااا واخدة بالى يا ميرو :act31:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> موضوع راااائع يامرمر ربنا يعوضك​



شكراااااااا لمرورك يا عسل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> يا سلام عليكى يا مرمر و على موضوعاتك
> شقيه و جميله زيك
> ربنا معاكى و يباركك​



ميرسى يا نيفين ياحبيبتى على كلامك 

ونورتى الموضوع يا عسل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



ميرنا قال:


> مرمر حلفتك بلغالى ارحمينى كل مرة وفى مواضيعك انتى بردو ببقى داخلة ناوية على طرد صاحب الموضوع ​



:smi411::smi411::smi411:

معلش يا ميرنا انا عارفة انى تعبااااكى معايا ​


----------



## Coptic Man (1 يونيو 2008)

انا بقول نطردك يا مرمر ونخلص من القصة دي

لو اكثر من عضو رشحك انك تطيري من المنتدي

هنقول dona


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*


موضوع رااااااااااائع جدا يامرمر 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
بس ماتبقيش تخضينا تانى 
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



Coptic Man قال:


> انا بقول نطردك يا مرمر ونخلص من القصة دي
> 
> لو اكثر من عضو رشحك انك تطيري من المنتدي
> 
> هنقول dona



ههههههههههههههههههه

ليييييييه كده بس يا مينا 

ده انا غلباااااااااااااانه حتى وماليش صوت :t17:

داخل على طرد على طول كده 

لالالالا دونا حبيبتى طيبة ومش تعمل كده 

بس اطلع منها انت :t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااائع جدا يامرمر
> مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> بس ماتبقيش تخضينا تانى
> ههههههههههههههههههه​



ماشى يا كوكو مش هخضك تانى 

بس الخض للرجاااااااااله :t30:

هههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## vetaa (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*

يا عينى عليكى يا بنتى
كلهم كده ناوينلك على الطرد
تصدقى كان نفسى اتعرف عليكى اكتر
هتوحشينى يا مرمر بجد
ههههههههههه

لا بس خلاص جت سليمه المره دى
بس كده شكلك بقيتى فى القايمه اياها
ههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



vetaa قال:


> يا عينى عليكى يا بنتى
> كلهم كده ناوينلك على الطرد
> تصدقى كان نفسى اتعرف عليكى اكتر
> هتوحشينى يا مرمر بجد
> ...



اخص علييييييكى يا فيتا :boxing:

بقى دى أخرتهااااااا بعد عشرة.... 

ههههههههههههههههه

انت طبعا جاى تهدى الموضوع يا فيتا 

ااااااايه ده !!!!! هو هنا فى القايمة اياهاااا :new2:

لا بصراااااااحة يا فيتا طمنتينى 

انت كده عندك حق فى كلامك فعلا 

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
لا وانا كمان مع دونا
حرام عليكى يا مرمر
دونا الملاك يوم ما تقلب متجيش غير عليكى
طلعتى عين البنية
وعموما كوبتك بياخد اصوات عشن هيزحلئوكى30:
وانا بضم صوتى:a63:*​


----------



## ميروو رمزي (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*

موضوع رائع

وعندك حق في كل كلمة  

ربنا معاكي و يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا وانا كمان مع دونا
> حرام عليكى يا مرمر
> دونا الملاك يوم ما تقلب متجيش غير عليكى
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة يا جيجى منك بس تعرفى عنى كده بردوا 

هيزحلقونى !!! طيب امشى انتى بس ومش ليكى دعوة :t30:

ضم صووووووتك كده وورينى :15_3_35[1]:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



ميروو رمزي قال:


> موضوع رائع
> 
> وعندك حق في كل كلمة
> 
> ربنا معاكي و يبارك حياتك​



شكرااا ليكى يا عسولة​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*

*موضوع جميل اوى يا مرمورة*
*بس انا من رأيى ان تنظيم الوقت مابين خدمة المنتديات والبيت وخدمة الكنيسة*
*او تنظيم الوقت بشكل عام شيء مهم جداً *

*وربنا يبارك خدمتك يارب دايماً*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوى يا مرمورة*
> *بس انا من رأيى ان تنظيم الوقت مابين خدمة المنتديات والبيت وخدمة الكنيسة*
> *او تنظيم الوقت بشكل عام شيء مهم جداً *
> 
> *وربنا يبارك خدمتك يارب دايماً*​



شكراااا يا مرمر يا رافعة من معنوياتى 30:

وطبعاااااااااا رأيك صح ومهم جدا كفاية ان مرمر هى اللى قالتله 

مرمر انتى مش اناااااااااااا ههههههههههه

نورتى يا عسل ​


----------



## girl-sweet (17 يونيو 2008)

ميرسي كتيييييير حبيبتي على الموضوع الرائع =)


----------



## ناريمان (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



> أنصح الجميـــع بتــرك المنتــدى تعالوا وانا هقولكم ليه ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*هههههههههههههههههههههه  خدتنى بالكلام ده قلت ايه اللي حصل


ميرسي ليكى يا مرمر ربنا يباركك  *


----------



## totty (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*

_بعد الشررررررر انالله اللى يكرهنا

ههههههههههه

موضوع جمييييل 

ميرسى يا مرمر_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



girl-sweet قال:


> ميرسي كتيييييير حبيبتي على الموضوع الرائع =)



شكراااا ليكى يا عسل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



ناريمان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه  خدتنى بالكلام ده قلت ايه اللي حصل
> 
> 
> ميرسي ليكى يا مرمر ربنا يباركك  *



ههههههههههه ماشى يا ناريمان 

نورتى يا عسل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



totty قال:


> _بعد الشررررررر انشالله اللى يكرهنا
> 
> ههههههههههه
> 
> ...



وهو احناا فى حد يقدر يكرهنا بردوا يا توتى :t30: هههههه

شكرا ليكى يا حبيبتى ​


----------



## Esther (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*

عسل يا مرمر


----------



## happy angel (19 يونيو 2008)

> الرجاء من الجميع ترك المنتدى لهذه الأسباب :
> 
> 
> اتركوا المنتدى حالاً
> ...



ياجماعة لازم عقاب للبنت مرمر ههههههه​


----------



## sameh7610 (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*

موضوع جميل

بس برده مش هسيب المنتدى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



esther قال:


> عسل يا مرمر



شكرااااااااااا يا أستر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



happy angel قال:


> ياجماعة لازم عقاب للبنت مرمر ههههههه​



:smi411::smi411:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



sameh7610 قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> بس برده مش هسيب المنتدى
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



هههههههههه ماشى يا سامح 

طبعاا المنتدى منور بوجودك :smil16:​


----------



## صوت الرب (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*

موضوع رائع و فكرته جديدة
الرب يباركك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: انصح الجميع ان يترك المنتدي.....*



صوت الرب قال:


> موضوع رائع و فكرته جديدة
> الرب يباركك



شكرااااااااا يا صوت الرب ونورت الموضوع ​


----------



## كريزى (16 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل


----------



## just member (16 يونيو 2009)

*موضوعك جميل يا مرمر *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## kalimooo (16 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع يا مرمر


----------



## abokaf2020 (16 يونيو 2009)

بجد موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جمييل ومهم
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2009)

كريزى قال:


> موضوع جميل



ميرسى ياقمر على مرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *موضوعك جميل يا مرمر *
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> **​



ميرسى يا جوجو على مرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع يا مرمر



ميرسى يا كليمو على مرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> بجد موضوع رائع جدا



ميرسى ياقمر على مرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع جمييل ومهم
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



ميرسى ياقمر على مرورك ​


----------



## المجدلية (18 يونيو 2009)

جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا مرمر +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (18 يونيو 2009)

رووووووووووووعة يا ماريما ر ...ابداع ما بعده ابداع .....فكرة مبتكرة وظريفة أعجبتني ، واعجبني أكثر
لا تترك المنتدى 

حين أنك تفيد اصحابك واخواتك بالمواضيع الجيدة والمفيدةوالتي يستفيدون منها في الحياة الشخصيه و الروحيه ليهم وبحق أقول يستحق التقيم لأنه فعلاً رائع وأنصح الجميع بقراءته





​


----------



## مورا مارون (18 يونيو 2009)

ماشي يا شقاوة
معركة ثورة واضحة على المنتدى
ومخبية بقلبك ليه يا حبيبتي
اشجينا يا بت 
تكلمي 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




​


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (18 يونيو 2009)

_موضوع حلو كتير ...........يسلموووو والله يبارك تعبك ...​_


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههه اية التشويق دة كلة يا مرمر
بس النصائح عجبتنى ربنا ميحرمناش منك ابدا
ويكترلنا من المواضيع الجميلة بتاعتك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (18 يونيو 2009)

شكراً على الموضوع الرااااااااااائع يا مرمورة
وكلامك صح 100%
مرسي اووووووووي يا قمر ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعبك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*أنصح الجميع بترك هذا المنتدي وسوف اخبركم بالسبب..!!!*


أنصح الجميـــع بتــرك المنتــدى وسوف اخبركم علي السبب .... 



الرجاء من الجميع ترك المنتدى لهذه الأسباب :






اتركوا المنتدى حالاً



أتعرفون لماذا 



وها أنا اتركه قبلكم



لماذا تتسألون 





لماذا تتعجبون !!






تريدون مني أن تعرفوا لماذا 



لكم النصائح



ولكم الأهم







أولاً : اتركوا المنتدى



اذا كان فيه اجتماع او كنيسه
لان بالخدمه فى كنيستك وقداسك
تقدر تفيد الاخرين بمواضيعك ومشاركات



ثانياً : اتركوا المنتدى



إذا كان أحد والديك محتاجاً لك (لكىِ )
أقضي احتياجهما الاول وارضيهم
اكرم اباك و امك



ثالثاً : اتركوا المنتدى



إذا كان اخواتك وأهلك في اجتماع عائلي
ولا تسيبهم واجلس معهم تبادل معهم الكلام
والإبتسامات كن سراجاً للبيت تضئ كالنور
اجعل من نفسك قدوة لمن هم أصغرمنك
وخير مطيع لمن هم أكبر منك






رابعاً : اتركوا المنتدى



إذا دعاك أحد الأصدقاء استجب دعوة صديقك واجلس معه وتبادل الأفكار
فيما بينكم فالصديق الصالح سراجاً لمن يرافقه فتجده يدله على فعل الخير
ولا يتردد بنصحك وتذكيرك باخطائك ويهم بمساعدتك حين تحتاج اليه وتشارك معه



ولكن في المقابل .... 


لا تترك المنتدى


حين أنك تفيد اصحابك واخواتك بالمواضيع الجيدة والمفيدة
والتي يستفيدون منها في الحياة الشخصيه و الروحيه ليهم



لا تترك المنتدى


حين تكون صداقات ..
دون التسبب في تجريح أو احراج
للطرف الآخر



لا تترك المنتدى


حين أنك تضع الردود والمشاركات على المواضيع المفيدة القيمة
لا تنسى كلمة شكراً ( مثلاً) على المواضيع الأخرى ..



اعرف أنكم تعرفون الطريق الصحيح .... أحبائى


وبعد هذا كله تعالوا وستجدوا ابواب المنتدى
مفتوح للجميع لنناقش ونعبر عن افكارنا مع بعض
ونستفيد من بعض اسرة واحده بنعمه المسيح
والمنتدى مفتوح فى كل وقت وفى كل ساعه
ولاجل خدمه المسيح لا تترك المنتدى ابداااااااااااااا



وارجو ان تذكرونى فى صلواتكم دايماّ 
​
منقول


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا
شكرا
الرب يباركك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 نوفمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> شكرا
> الرب يباركك
> 
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ههههههههه من العنوان عرفت انه الموضوع ليكى 
خلاص اتعودت على المقالب منك 
بس موضوع جميل جدا يا قمر ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههه من العنوان عرفت انه الموضوع ليكى
> خلاص اتعودت على المقالب منك
> بس موضوع جميل جدا يا قمر ​




ههههههههههههههههههه
حببتي مش بقصد مقلب خااااااالص بجد المره دي ههههههه
نورتيني حبيبت قلبي 
ميرسي كتييييييير لمرورك الجمييييييل​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع جدا

كنت بأحسبك ح تقولى هنيئا لكم الصليب 

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## aymonded (9 نوفمبر 2012)

اجدتِ جداً يا أختي في هذا الموضوع، لأنه هام للغاية جداً لكل إنسان يُريد أن يدبر حياته حسناً لأجل بنيان نفسه بناء صحيح، ملأ الله قلبك وفكرك من كل نعمة وحكمة وتدبير حسن آمين
​


----------



## bashaeran (9 نوفمبر 2012)

اسمحي يا بنت  الكنيسة انت مشاغبة اي وكيحة تستاهلين جرى من ماء بارد وانتى تتجمدين لانني عرفت بان الرب يسوع ذكر شي  وتستاهلينه (كونوا  اذكياء مثل الافاعي ومسالمين كالحمام ) 
وانا اتي للمنتدى عندما اكون متضايق واخذ منه العلاج وربنا يباركك


----------



## grges monir (9 نوفمبر 2012)

عارفةبنت الكنيسة
ان الاصول ليا مكافاة اجادة هنا فى المنتدى
من ساعة ما اشتركت فية لم اتخلف عن تسجيل حضورى فية  الا مرات قليلة جدا وللطوارىء القصوى
المنتدى رائع فعلا لكن هذا لايجب ان يمنعنا عن تادية واجباتنا الفعلية لمن حولنا كما قلتى بنت الكنيسة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 نوفمبر 2012)

لن اترك المنتدى لانه هو كنيستى الوحيدة وهو بيتى وهو به اهلى وارسرتى واصدقائى وابنائى لهذه الاسباب لن اترك المنتدى


----------



## thebreak-up (9 نوفمبر 2012)

ياساااااااتر. قلبي وقف اول ما شفت العنوان. 
بس الحمد الله، اجت سليمة. ههههه

شكرا كتير على الموضوع والرب يباركك.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 نوفمبر 2012)

لا مقدرش اسيب بيتي 
اسيبه واروح فين 

موضوع جميل
بس انا متلخبطه لما فتحت الموضوع مش لقيت بنت الكنيسه هي صاحبه الموضوع
ده غير اني لقيت الموضوع بتاريخ قديم جدا في 2008
حد يشرحلي


----------



## تعيسة (9 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع
شكرااا
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا
> 
> كنت بأحسبك ح تقولى هنيئا لكم الصليب
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه




هههههههههههههههههه
مرورك حضرتك اروووووع بكتيير
نورتيني حضرتك
ربنا يباركك
وميرسي للتقييم ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 نوفمبر 2012)

aymonded قال:


> اجدتِ جداً يا أختي في هذا الموضوع، لأنه هام للغاية جداً لكل إنسان يُريد أن يدبر حياته حسناً لأجل بنيان نفسه بناء صحيح، ملأ الله قلبك وفكرك من كل نعمة وحكمة وتدبير حسن آمين
> ​



اميييين يارب
ميرسي استاذي الغالي لمرور حضرتك المييز
ربنا يكون مع حضرتك 
نورتني كتييييييير
وميرسي للتقييم ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 نوفمبر 2012)

bashaeran قال:


> اسمحي يا بنت  الكنيسة انت مشاغبة اي وكيحة تستاهلين جرى من ماء بارد وانتى تتجمدين لانني عرفت بان الرب يسوع ذكر شي  وتستاهلينه (كونوا  اذكياء مثل الافاعي ومسالمين كالحمام )
> وانا اتي للمنتدى عندما اكون متضايق واخذ منه العلاج وربنا يباركك



هههههههههههه بس شو يعني وكيحه 
مرسي كتييييييييير لمرورك الغالي 
نورتني 
ربنا يحافظ عليك ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 نوفمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> عارفةبنت الكنيسة
> ان الاصول ليا مكافاة اجادة هنا فى المنتدى
> من ساعة ما اشتركت فية لم اتخلف عن تسجيل حضورى فية  الا مرات قليلة جدا وللطوارىء القصوى
> المنتدى رائع فعلا لكن هذا لايجب ان يمنعنا عن تادية واجباتنا الفعلية لمن حولنا كما قلتى بنت الكنيسة



فعلالالالالالالالا كلامك
وميرسي كتيييييير لمرورك الغالي كتيير
ربنا يحميك ويكون معك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 نوفمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> لن اترك المنتدى لانه هو كنيستى الوحيدة وهو بيتى وهو به اهلى وارسرتى واصدقائى وابنائى لهذه الاسباب لن اترك المنتدى



مع حضرتك استاذي 
فعلا منتدي الكنيسه من اجمل واروع المنتديات
والاعضاء اللي فيه كلهم محبه ومش عارفه ليه بمووووت فيهم :Love_Letter_Open:
ميرسي كتيييييييير لمرورك الجميييييييل وميرسي لتقييم حضرتك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 نوفمبر 2012)

thebreak-up قال:


> ياساااااااتر. قلبي وقف اول ما شفت العنوان.
> بس الحمد الله، اجت سليمة. ههههه
> 
> شكرا كتير على الموضوع والرب يباركك.



هههههههههههههه سلامت قلبك هههههههه
ميرسي كتييييييييير لمرورك الجمييييييييل ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا مقدرش اسيب بيتي
> اسيبه واروح فين
> 
> موضوع جميل
> ...



ههههههههههههه
يااختي حببتي 
عملت بحث قبل ماانزل الموضوع ورغم كدا طلع الموضوع مكرر هههههه

ميرسي حببتي الغاليه
لمرورك ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 نوفمبر 2012)

تعيسة قال:


> موضوع رائع
> شكرااا
> ​



مرورك اروووووع ميرسي كتييييير
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 نوفمبر 2012)

قديمة...


----------



## bashaeran (12 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههه بس شو يعني وكيحه
> ​


 عجوله‌ او ان  تحب ان تعمل مقالب فی الغیر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 نوفمبر 2012)

الموضوع جديد بالنسبه ليا ---
 و لزييز هههههه يعنى يشد الإنتباااه-
 اششكركم


----------



## bashaeran (13 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> شكرا لتقیمك الله یكرمك​


----------

